# Pushing the Antithesis-The Apologetic Methodology of Greg L. Bahnsen



## crhoades (Oct 30, 2006)

Received the new American Vision Catalog today. In March there is a new book coming out that will interest many on this forum:​ 
*Pushing the Antithesis:*
*The Apologetic Methodology of Greg L. Bahnsen*​ 
_Foreword by Gary DeMar_​ 
Dr. Greg L. Bahnsen is recognized as one of the most effective defenders of the Christian faith who has ever lived. His untimely death in 1995 at the age of 47 was a loss to the Church of Jesus Christ. But in death, he still speaks in numerous audio and video presentations, through the written word, and in those who carry on his legacy. 
_Pushing the Antithesis _is based on a lecture series that Dr. Bahnsen gave at American Vision’s first “Life Preparation Conference.” The twelve chapters—perfect for Bible study—lay out the biblical methodology for defending the faith in a clear but profound way. The book includes study questions, an answer key, and a glossary of terms. 

_See page 29 for more details. _
*Hardback, 270 pages • AVAILABLE MARCH 2007*
BKH-5605 ​


*Retail: *$24.95 *Our Price: $19.95*​


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 30, 2006)

Must have. I wonder what will be the difference between this book and *Always Ready*.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 31, 2006)

That's great to know! What about "Always Ready" is it also worthy to read ?


----------



## caddy (Oct 31, 2006)

^ "Always Ready" is a great introduction to Bahnsen I was told before purchasing it months ago. I have read it, but nothing else by him as of yet.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 31, 2006)

Mayflower said:


> That's great to know! What about "Always Ready" is it also worthy to read ?



It is easier to read, relatively cheap, and very concrete. Most of it can be found at the article section online at Covenant Media.


----------

